# Advice on what quality tools



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi all iv got myself a halfords industrial tool chest just over a year ago and very pleased with it.
now im looking to fill it with some decent tools and id like to see what make you could recommend?

Iv currently got the big halfords socket set and some bergen bits.

first on my list would be a good screwdriver set 

Any links/recommendations much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Craig73 (Apr 4, 2013)

This all depends on your price range and what usage the tools will get.

If cost isn't an issue then I'd be looking at Snap-On, but then that's overkill if you're only tinkering about.

To be honest, a decent set from Stanley or even B & Q's own range (not their Safeway Saver equivalent though) will usually suffice for most people.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I got 2 of these sets & I'm happy enough with them

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...egoryId=165572&productId=180958&storeId=10001


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't mind paying for quality tools as il slowly build up my collection.

They will be used most weekends ect as im always doing something to my corrado and friends cars and planning on a engine rebuild on the corrado over the winter.

Id love a good set of snap on tools but think they be a bit to expensive for the amount they will get used.
Im more than happy with the halfords professional socket set iv got hat also comes with the life time guarantee .

Iv been looking at the Wera screwdriver sets


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Think there is a deal on atm for Halford screwdrivers 

They are really nice and good quality, all colour coded too which is handy and looks good 

I've also got a Stanley set that I've had years and are nice, all good quality and held up very well considering they really get some abuse 

What other tools you looking for ? I would recommend a trip to machine mart, I can spend hours in there lol if you sign up they send you emails of when they have VAT free weekends too


----------



## SamFishlock (Jan 21, 2014)

Clancy said:


> I would recommend a trip to machine mart, I can spend hours in there lol if you sign up they send you emails of when they have VAT free weekends too


This!

Machine Mart is brilliant. If they don't sell it I doubt you'd ever need it. I also have a shop like 8 miles from me, which is a bonus.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

SamFishlock said:


> This!
> 
> Machine Mart is brilliant. If they don't sell it I doubt you'd ever need it. I also have a shop like 8 miles from me, which is a bonus.


this too,:thumb:


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Halfords pro stuff has lifetime warranty same as snap on yet a fraction of the price. With lifetime guarantee, quality always going to be good, most people i know dont buy snap on anymore its just a name. Any tools with lifetime guarantee would be my recommendation 👍


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.carolus.de/steckschluessel.php?lang=en

I have several sets and all have been great


----------



## Craig73 (Apr 4, 2013)

Tools from Clarke or Britool are also worth considering.


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Ck tools worth a look:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Snap On if you can :thumb:


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

ive been a pcv/hgv mechanicall my life and in my opinion snap on and mac tools are very overpriced and very over rated


----------



## Paul1966 (Mar 1, 2014)

Draper professional range are pretty good also.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I quite like teng tools range, but worth shopping around as well tbh. 

Snap on imo isn't actually that expensive for daily tools, it's when you step up to electrical and full on workshop tools...


----------



## Craig73 (Apr 4, 2013)

11alan111 said:


> ive been a pcv/hgv mechanicall my life and in my opinion snap on and mac tools are very overpriced and very over rated


I agree they are over priced, but I wouldn't say over rated. We use them offshore and they suffer from some amount of abuse* - they very seldom break.

*Fecking drill crew who will use any implement as a hammer 



:lol:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Clancy said:


> machine mart, if you sign up they send you emails of when they have VAT free weekends too


Really ?

how often do they have their no VAT free weekends then?

i signed up months ago not heard of any yet

got my eye on a clarke tool box in there


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

enc said:


> Really ?
> 
> how often do they have their no VAT free weekends then?
> 
> ...


Yes bud, I think you get 2 a year

they don't send them to everyone at the same time, you'll get an email telling you you can get VAT free for a week or so. You have to take in the email for them to scan the bar code though
Either print it or they can scan your phone if you open it on that


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm quite a big advocate of Halfords Advanced Professional tools, excellent quality, lifetime guarantee excluding ratchets but then they stock rebuild kits in store, plus their pricing is excellent with a Trade card and they're open Sundays. I used to use Machine Mart but find the quality varies on their Clarke range, their prices aren't as good as they once were either IMO.
I've also been buying Bergen/US Pro fairly recent too, pretty good for regular DIY use I reckon.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I like the Halford pro range except for their ratchets, they are absolute crap. The sockets etc are good 

Ratchets are probably the only thing I would say are worth spending good money on to get a brand. Had too many Halford ones break on me, one broke the day I got it


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

The best budget ratchets on the market at the mo, much better than Halfords Pro.

https://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/...onal-ratchet-polyp?da=1&TC=SRC-clarke ratchet

https://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/...onal-ratchet-polyp?da=1&TC=SRC-clarke ratchet

https://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/...onal-ratchet-polyp?da=1&TC=SRC-clarke ratchet

A lot of very good tools come out of Taiwan these days (Halfords Pro/Advanced being one). If you want anything like value-for-money, don't go anywhere near Snap-On, but do consider they're cheaper Blue Point range.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Halfords Pro guarantee now covers ratchet & ratchet spanners


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Rob74 said:


> Halfords Pro guarantee now covers ratchet & ratchet spanners


Isn't that only on the handle not the mechanism though ?


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think so, I was looking on the halfords app the other day and it said something like " our guarantee now covers all ratchet & ratchet spanners"

I've just had another look and its says moving parts not coved for wear & tear under this guarantee 

It might be worth somebody asking next time they are in halfords


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah might be worth asking if they have changed it, was about 2 years ago that I asked 

I bought their biggest pro socket set in the January sale asked and one of the ratchets broke the first time I used it and they said it's not covered 

Bit of a shame as the rest of their stuff I really like, their screwdriver sets are nice


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I've never had a problem with anything braking except for the socket we hammered onto a locking wheel stud but I don't think that's covered under normal use lol


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Wera.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I just tweeted Halfords and got this back


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Rob74 said:


> I've never had a problem with anything braking except for the socket we hammered onto a locking wheel stud but I don't think that's covered under normal use lol


Lol did you try claiming ?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Rob74 said:


> I just tweeted Halfords and got this back
> View attachment 40855


Ah excellent cheers mate, hopefully it's still with my tools somewhere ill go change it


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Clancy said:


> Lol did you try claiming ?


No but it's still in my box so it could be worth a laugh, might even record his reaction when I just keep saying "no m8 I was just using it & that happened"


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks for all the suggestions looks like il be spending a few hours tomorrow browsing on line and making a list.

I popped into halfords earlier and picked up the flexi ratchet spanner set for £40 

To be honest iv had my halfords socket set for nearly a year and iv given it alot of use and i cant fault it but wouldn't mind a good set of 6 point 1/2inch sockets to go with it


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Clancy said:


> Yes bud, I think you get 2 a year
> 
> they don't send them to everyone at the same time, you'll get an email telling you you can get VAT free for a week or so. You have to take in the email for them to scan the bar code though
> Either print it or they can scan your phone if you open it on that


nice one :thumb:


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

I was a mechanic for 10 years and have a collection of handtools from snapon, britool and halfords professional range . With a sprinkling of special tools from machine mart. All are decent quality and served me well and still do. I also have a collection of cheap tools to abuse when needed mainly stanley or cromwell tools. The main reason for the snapon and britool was the vans came round weekly and you can pay on the drip thats the main reason technician's use them. Theres lots of getout clauses for the replacements of tools, i found halfords more accomadating than snapon.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I used for Donkey years, proffesional Gedore (German) never let me down.
Not even with extension scaffolding pipes on it :lol:
Private i buy reasonable priced tools,like Sandvik, King Dick, Wera, Stanley, and replace the most used ones with more expensive ones.
To be honest in a ratched set, you use mainly only certain socketts, the ratched, and the T bar. 
Same with spanners and screwdrivers, punches etc.
There are socketts in my sockett set which i never have used in 32 years intensive working on cars, HGV, trailers, motorbikes, lawnmowers, pressure washers, tractors and other equipment.
But is nice to know i can cover every size bolt or nut, but pointless to pay top money for spanners and socketts you will maybe use once in a life time.

For special tools for the odd task, my choice is Draper, not the best, but certainly good enough for the odd special job.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

IMO like many, you won't go far wrong with halfords or machine mart! And a lot of the pro stuff from machine mart get a lifetime guarantee! 
More than good enough for a diy workshop or home garage! 
I also like Teng, good quality without spending stupid money. I have a reminder on my eBay app for secondhand teng tools! Get some right Bargain's lol


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

As a Hgv mechanic myself snap on and facom is all I use.

Buy cheap buy twice.


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

Most of my tools are either snap on or beta. Never paid full price for any of them, I've collected most of it from eBay or places like motorsporttools when they have offers on.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

I've recently sold all my snap-on tools and replaced them with sealey. They are more than adequate for home use and found one online store selling what I needed cheaper than eBay sellers :thumb:


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

ive got sealey and Halfords , never had any probs with any of them 
good quality tools at sensible prices 
sealey always have offers running , well worth a look


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

it's funny that here a mechanic has to supply their own tools, on the continent they supply you with any tool you ever need. 
If you leave you pay for the missing ones, if there is wear the company replaces them. 
makes life so much easier, and companies know that you ise the right quality tools on their customers equipment / vehicles. 
Hence the reason Snap-on never really took off on the continent, it's mainly Hazet and Gedore.


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

I just bought the SATA gear wrench set, bit dubious at first as never bought the brand before but to be fair they seem excellent quality and come with a lifetime guarantee. Price point wise similar to halfords pro.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

paulb1976 said:


> I just bought the SATA gear wrench set, bit dubious at first as never bought the brand before but to be fair they seem excellent quality and come with a lifetime guarantee. *Price point wise similar to halfords pro.*


And made by the same company, Apex


----------



## lanky659 (Feb 20, 2012)

As a mechanic I use mostly halfords professional range for heavy daily use and cant fault them, life time guarantee too which I have had no trouble exchanging tools. I also have alot of facom stuff brilliant tools well worth the extra money you can tell as soon as you use them that they're quality tools and never broke anything facom wise yet.

Loads of lads have trouble with snap on and trying to exchange their tools that's what put me off snap on. personally i will always go with tools that has a lifetime guarantee just to be on the safe side.:thumb:


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

day to day i use mainly snap-on cant fault them.

at home use halfords fine for the DIY mechanic even better value if you have a trade card.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

been in oil and gas industry for 15 years used everything from snap on (which i have in my garage) to draper, but recently been using Facom tools, ratchets are super so are screw drivers & chisels etc no issues whatsoever, also been impressed with Gear Wrench stuff, socket sets and ratchet spanners and they are all used hard and deffo stand up to the test, maybe not life time warranty but not sure you will need it, and cant say ive ever been impressed with Halfords own brand stuff but each to there own


----------



## Craig73 (Apr 4, 2013)

taylor8 said:


> been in oil and gas industry for 15 years used everything from snap on (which i have in my garage) to draper, but recently been using Facom tools, ratchets are super so are screw drivers & chisels etc no issues whatsoever, also been impressed with Gear Wrench stuff, socket sets and ratchet spanners and they are all used hard and deffo stand up to the test, maybe not life time warranty but not sure you will need it, and cant say ive ever been impressed with Halfords own brand stuff but each to there own


Post No 16 regarding Snap-On and offshore:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4831891&postcount=16

:wall:

Agree?


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Craig73 said:


> Post No 16 regarding Snap-On and offshore:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4831891&postcount=16
> 
> ...


in my 4 years in Drilling id agree with that, i moved to the dark side and an operator is just the same!:lol:

Must say only reason i personally own snap on is during my apprenticeship we got money to spend in the tool van from the company, but never had any issues getting anything changed etc.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

facom ratchets are VERY very good. id say just as good, and probably feel better in the hand than the snap on equivalent . they are also alot cheaper

think i got the 1/2, 3/8 and 1/4 sealed for life heads, for about £80 the set, BARGAIN! they havent broke yet and ive given them lots of abuse.


----------



## Turbochargedave (Jun 9, 2014)

Snap on Tools are good and an investment, they hold their value should you hit on hard times and choose to sell.

Having said this I also have some halfords ratchet spanners which are good too.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

ianFRST said:


> facom ratchets are VERY very good. id say just as good, and probably feel better in the hand than the snap on equivalent . they are also alot cheaper
> 
> think i got the 1/2, 3/8 and 1/4 sealed for life heads, for about £80 the set, BARGAIN! they havent broke yet and ive given them lots of abuse.


Best ratchets I've used and I think I've used every manufacturer :doublesho


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks for all the replys and suggestion iv had a slight look at them all and there is a good selection out there. 

Iv got some birthday money left over so time to fill up my toolbox 
first on my list is a decent set of screwdrivers and pliers


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

make sure to let us know what you went for


----------

